# Aree di Sosta Book



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I do not know whether it is just me but I find the Aree di Sosta book absolutely useless. I always thought that a sosta was like an aire, but this book lists campsites, RV areas etc.
I have listed this book in my all time great books just below my copy of Zeppelin mechanics for beginners !!!!
Hardly any of it is in english and no prices.

This will be going on Fleabay on my return !!!
lol

DJM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you mean the Guida Camper Aree di Sosta book ( Belletti ) ?

I think it's excellent; brilliant mapping and easy to find the location of somewhere very quickly with no hassle. Many of the aires books show campsites- even the iconic Aire de Service Camping Cars. It can be very useful, especially now that many aires are moving into camping municipal grounds.

Conversely we notice that the new Caravan and Motorhome Club Touring Europe guides have now got aires in them !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Totally useless
We bought it for our trip to Italy 

Hadnt a clue about where we were going 

Really pleased when someone on Camperstop checked

Spent a night on a campsite in total darkness, couldn't find the hookup, or the bathrooms

Refused to pay price required 

He was furious but not as furious as me

So we payed what we thought

More than I thought it was worth

And was the H from H useful?

He's crap

If he can't bite them he loses interest


Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine does not say Belletti...it should say BOBBINS lol

Aldra agrees with me lol

DJM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously

We struggled with it 

And we didn't find Co ordinates accurate 

Sandra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Mine does not say Belletti...it should say BOBBINS lol
> 
> Aldra agrees with me lol
> 
> DJM


Different book then; mine is yellow, wire spiral bound. And first rate...which is much more than can be said for very many aree di sosta. !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True enough

I go with yellow crocus

Now that's Spring

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Mine does not say Belletti...it should say BOBBINS lol
> 
> Aldra agrees with me lol
> 
> DJM


Gave ours away last year as we couldn't make head nor tail of the damn thing. It very nearly went out of the window at one point ...total waste of money. We got by with the Camperstop book and the Fattore Amico book (similar to France Passion) and found plenty of stops to keep us going without having to use any camp sites. .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Gave ours away last year as we couldn't make head nor tail of the damn thing. It very nearly went out of the window at one point ...total waste of money. We got by with the Camperstop book and the Fattore Amico book (similar to France Passion) and found plenty of stops to keep us going without having to use any camp sites. .


Which book are we talking about ? I'm talking about the spiral bound Guida Camper Aree di Sosta published by Cartografia Belletti.

Anyone who finds that difficult to use would probably not make it to Italy in the first place !


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Ours certainly wasn't a ring bound version, we bought it from Vicarious Books or Amazon but was extremely disappointed with the marrying together of the locations to the maps. There wasn't any map reference so unless you had a very good knowledge of Italy regions and provinces to give you some indication as to where to start looking. The maps were extremely basic and didn't have the detail to be able to transfer the locations to a road map. We offered it to several fellow travelers who returned it not being able to make head nor tail of it. The couple who did take it were actually in France and heading into Italy and didn't really have a good chance to look at it.

Don't normally do too badly with reading maps and obviously made it there and back with reasonable success :grin2: Mind you there were plenty of occasions where the road just ran out due to road works or being unsuitable for a motorhome. :surprise:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Clearly not the same book then.

Buy this one:

http://www.hoepli.it/libro/guida-camper-aree-di-sosta-/9788881465231.html

Has the best maps of Italy I know bar none and is incredibly simple to use as well as having the largest number of sosta.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was crap

A waste of money

We cross checked it constantly with Camperstop

Unfortunately we didn't have camper stop 

Fortunately those we met did

Sandra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

So what is the actual name of this awful book ?

Might be handy to know in case anyone contemplates buying it .


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> So what is the actual name of this awful book ?
> 
> Might be handy to know in case anyone contemplates buying it .


I can't remember it as we bought it last year at the last moment and then just referred to it as that bloody sosta book from then on >. Have to say I didn't realise that there was a choice so didn't research it as we have always been happy with the aires books. Not going to Italy in the near future but will be looking for tips when we do. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's called Aree Di Sosta Grizzly

The map is separate and as Gbp says is useless as a navigation aid

Sandra


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We didn't even get a separate map with ours which might have accounted for why it was so dire (the maps in the book didn't have any regional indication or roads marked on them, just a few village and the occasional town name and random red dot splodged about that didn't have any reference or identification on them.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Who publishes this useless book ? There are large numbers of books with Aree di Sosta in the title - like the excellent Guida Camper Aree di Sosta..... !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well ours was quite some time ago
No maps in the book at all
Just the loose map that accompanied it

Now I'm no genius with maps etc

But neither was anyone else we showed it to 

Sandra


----------

